# New to the Huron!



## PHISH ON (Oct 24, 2002)

Hello, 
For the most part, I'm a lurker on this site, but I recently moved to Trenton and haven't fished the Huron down that way ever.
I was just curious about what type of action that part gets?
I know there's Steel, Smallies, and various others, but is there any Salmon or fall Steel run? I've got the itch and the Muskegon or PM is a long ways away from my "honeydo" list. But getting away for a hour or so here and there is much more realistic for me!

any, ANY help is appreciated!


----------



## fsihinjim (Feb 5, 2002)

It is a great river for bass and panfish but if you want steel or salmon you better put in some hours on the river a find the holes and learn the tricks. There is not much of a salmon run (last year was ok). Steel are in the river now (few and far between). Wax worms, black flies, or crankbaits are your best bet. I am just warning you now that you should not expect hookups. Just go there to get away and enjoy nature a few hours at a time. 

If you want hookups do some catch and release walleye fishing in the spring during the run. You would not believe some of the monsters I have hooked during that time of year.


----------



## Huron River Dan (Apr 16, 2001)

Welcome to the area phish... You might like to come down to one of our club meetings. We're the Huron River Fishing Association and we meet the 1st and 3rd Monday of the month at the Flat Rock Youth Center. The first Monday is our general meeting and the third Monday is our fly tyers meeting. We're always happy to meet new fishermen!

Dan


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Welcome Phish On!

The Huron is an awesome river and has a little bit of everything for the catching. Put 'N Take trout at the headwaters, excellent Smallmouth fishing in most of the middle section, and the lower river gets Steel, Salmon, Musky and some great Walleye fishing.

The HRFA is a fine organization that I'm proud to be a part of.


----------



## PHISH ON (Oct 24, 2002)

Thanks everyone, I'll have to check out one of the meetings sometime.

Brian


----------



## bobcolenso (Sep 11, 2003)

Hi:

What time does the meetings start, and how long do they last? I do to bed and get up early.


Thanks,


----------



## Huron River Dan (Apr 16, 2001)

Our meetings start at 6:30 PM on the first and third Mondays of the month. First Monday is our general meeting and the third is fly tying night. Come on down and check us out.

Dan


----------



## DavidH (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Huron River Dan _
> *Welcome to the area phish... You might like to come down to one of our club meetings. We're the Huron River Fishing Association and we meet the 1st and 3rd Monday of the month at the Flat Rock Youth Center. The first Monday is our general meeting and the third Monday is our fly tyers meeting. We're always happy to meet new fishermen!
> 
> Dan *



What is the cross streets or address please. I would like to come down and meet up too. It's straight down the 75 for me. Looks like Gibraltor Road exit?
Thanks.


----------



## Huron River Dan (Apr 16, 2001)

Gibraltar Rd would work, but if you take Huron River Dr exit, you go W all the way to Telegraph. Cross Telegraph, and you'll see the Youth Center to your right when you come to Arsenal Rd. It is a very short block off Telegraph. Hope to see you there.

Dan


----------



## DavidH (Dec 30, 2003)

Dan!


----------



## hooknem (Mar 14, 2003)

What does the HRFA do? I live in Ann ARbor and fish the Huron up my way quite a bit but am wondering if the drive to the meetings might be worth going to.


----------



## Huron River Dan (Apr 16, 2001)

For the most part we're a small group of dedicated river rats. Fly fishers, spinners, bait dunkers, it doesn't matter how or what you fish for. 

We're the club that built the fish ladder at Flat Rock.

Dan


----------

